# تقارير تقييم مرافق مكافحة الحريق



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2010)

نرفق تقرير عن تقييم مرافق مكافحة الحريق بــ
ـAlyeska Pipeline Service Company (Alyeska) Valdez Marine
Terminal (VMT)
ويشمل الآتي:
-مراجعة التمديد المقترح لجدول التفتيش على خزان.
-استعداد فريق الإطفاء والتدريب والطوارئ.
-قياس متطلبات تصنيف الكهرباء.
-تقييم إدارة الإطفاء.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 يونيو 2010)

تم التحميل والملف رائع جزاكم الله كل خير ودمتم بنعمة من الله وفضل

*مخاطر الحرائق النفطية في ناقلات النفط مسبباتها وطرق الوقاية منها*


----------



## safety113 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الملف القيم
والمنتقى بعناية


----------



## khaliduk (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الملف القيم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يونيو 2010)

ملفين مميزين
بارك الله بكما


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على التقارير ولك مني احلى تحيه


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 يونيو 2010)

نضيف ملف 
site inspection plan
ويهدف برنامج التفتيش إلى ضمان حماية الصحة البشرية والبيئة. يتم ذلك عن طريق الفحص الروتيني للوحدات المسموح بها والمعدات و الهياكل ، في حال عطل أو التدهور الذي لا يتم تصحيحه في الوقت المناسب ، يمكن أن يعرض صحة الأشخاص للخطر أو تؤثر على البيئة في المنشأة. وتستند عمليات التفتيش بناء على الجدول الزمني الذي يحدد الأعطال المحتملة أو الفعلية في حالة عدم الامتثال للوحدة ، أو معدات بطريقة تعطي الوقت الكافي للمالك / المشغل لإصلاح أو تصحيح الخلل وجدت من قبل التفتيش.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 يونيو 2010)

قمت بتنزيل:
NFPA 921 Guide for Fire and Explosion Investigations
على الرابط التالي:
www.4shared.com/account/dir/-7VB62BU/sharing.html


----------



## agharieb (1 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------

